# URGENT - Reader's Drives appeal!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Would you like to feature in *absoluTTe* Reader's Drives like this:?










*We are getting very close to deadline and unfortunately the reader who was going to fill the Reader's Drives feature can't now provide it in time. Oops!* :?

We urgently need someone to step forward and fill the feature!

If you are a TTOC member and have a high resolution picture of yourself stood next to your car, or at a pinch the car and a head shot, and can write a few words in answer to the questions below then *please let me have them by email by tomorrow (Wednesday PM).*

Please send around 500 words in Word format (or text), along with original untouched picture(s) to: [email protected]

(camera at least 1 Mega pixel - easy these days - links to photo bucket and the like are usually compressed so no good)

*Web members will receive the magazine free if they feature!*

Here are the questions to answer:

** Owner: 
* TT Forum login: 
* TT (include any modifications, etc): 
* Mileage: 
* When did you get it? 
* What made you buy a TT? 
* What other cars do you look twice at on the road? 
* Previous cars you've owned and which one was your favourite? 
* What do you get out of being a TTOC member? 
* Have you been to any meets? 
* Have you taken your TT on track, or are you planning to? 
* Do you have any favourite driving experiences in the TT? 
* Other interests?*

Here's last issue's version by our treasurer as an example. Peter did around 700 words so it was a slightly longer one which reduced the picture size a little but still worked well.



> Ow*ner:* Peter Hope
> 
> *TT Forum login:* phope
> 
> ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great response to this thanks guys!

The first to be completed was from JorgeTTCQ followed by Kazinak then wallsendmag.

Don't worry, they'll all get used over the coming issues and Grahanstt when yours is ready we'll get you in too - sorry it didn't work out this time round.

Thanks again,
John


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sorting this out at the last minute in my absence John.

Thanks to all those that put forward an article  

Paul


----------

